# Papers?



## Juicycouture954 (Apr 11, 2012)

I have the name of the parents of my 3 year old pit bull female and also the owners names. I was supposed to get papers for my dog I filled it out and paid for it. But I never received them! Is there a way I can still get her papers?


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

What registry and you filled out the puppy slip and sent in in yourself? or the breeder was suppose to get them for you? If you know the registry you can call and ask them , you will need the parents name and breeder and if you wrote down the reg #'s that will help you as well . If you went through the breeder you will have to contact them.


----------



## Juicycouture954 (Apr 11, 2012)

Yes I went through the breeder but its kinda a bad situation with them Like I think they took my money and ran and used it for other things!! I did fill out I want to say a Blue paper and they where supposed to mail it. I have all the names I need but dont know where to go to find anything out?


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

What registry was it, you can call them and see if they sent in the slips, if they didnt you are out of luck unless you can get ahold of the breeder. Good reason to get things in contract , and they should have just given you the puppy slip and you could have sent them in. Not alot you can do without a breeder signature. Put them on blast if you know the kennel name? or breeder name? sometimes when they see themselves on blast they will come out of the woodwork to right things before it effects there buisness. I had todo that to a breeder, blasted him on all the sites he advertises on and all the forums and he called me the next day lol, had my papers within the week.


----------



## Juicycouture954 (Apr 11, 2012)

Thank you I really appreciate it. Ill have to do some digging to find them but it will be worth it!


----------

